# Questions regarding changing UK drivers licence to SA drivers licence



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there

I am a dual citizen of UK/SA. I have lived in the UK for 20 years but have recently returned to SA to live permanently.

I got my drivers licence in the UK and believe that I now have to change it to an SA drivers licence - my questions are:

- how long do i have to do this? I went to the Kwa Zulu Department of Transport and was advised by two different people that it was 6 months and 2 years respectively?? The DoT website states no time limit. Although they go on to say that a person is driving illegally if residing permanently and using a foreign drivers licence.

- the people in the Transpot office are saying I need to provide proof of employment for the time I was away? Really? I had many, many jobs in those twenty years. However, on the DoT website no mention is made of this requirement

- they want a letter from a consulate or embassy reflecting the equivalent UK/South African codes - ie. what category of vehicle you can drive. I have since found out that the British Embassy in Pretoria does not issue such documents and that I need to get this from the DVLA in the UK?

Anyone out there successfully managed this process? The last thing I want to have to do is miss a deadline and then have to do my driving test again.

It makes my head ache...........

Thanks
Melanie


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

Hi Mel,

I am not sure unfortunately but we will have to go through this process too.

Here is a link I found on the South Africa Government website. I will ask my friends who have recently moved from UK to SA and see what they did and let you know.

Convert foreign driving licence | South African Government

xx


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link and thanks for checking with your friends that will be a great help!

The DVLA in the UK [who are the MOST efficient govt department in the whole world] replied to my email within hours and said that they can fax or post me a letter verifying my licence and the codes. However I have to call them and the cost if 5 pounds. I'm not sure if they'll accept a fax here and the postal service is so intermittent here that I'm not sure I'll ever get it. Sigh! I'll let you knows what transpires............... xx


----------



## ClaireChoudhry (May 12, 2015)

I spoke to my friends and they haven't bothered changing it so she drives around with a UK license (!!) - not sure if that is the best decision but I can understand why she chose to do that if it is such a hassle as you say.

Wow, the DVLA certainly are super efficient! If only everywhere around the world was that good! hehe

Hope you get it sorted! xx


----------

